# LED Polycarbonate Moisture Cover



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

I have had two Marineland 36" to 48" reef capable LED lights sitting around my house because one of them had an issue with the electrical connection to the light. Since the issue with light I have built my own screwed CFL light fixture on the lids of my canopy. The issue with them is that when i open the lids there is no light in the tank to see the fish. So I decided to install the Marineland reef capable LED's in the back part of my canopy. The issue with installing them is that they will be over open water and I don't want to install glass over the tank because I hate cleaning them since I have very hard water and there are always calcium deposits that form on the glass due to the fish splashing around. So I decided to hang the Marineland LED's by Eye-hooks flipping the stands of the lite upside down. The lights are highly recommended to not be over open water so I decided to build polycarbonate light covers because polycarbonate has the least amount of light loss though the cover compared to acrylic and glass. Here are a few pictures of my covers. They work great and can be easily slipped on and taken off while the lights are installed.

Picture of the Marineland 36" to 48" reef capable LED light.









Picture with Polycarbonate cover next to it.









Picture with cover on Marineland 36" to 48" reef capable LED light.









Close up of Polycarbonate cover on Marineland LED light.









Light installed on Tank canopy without cover.









Light installed on tank canopy with Polycarbonate cover.









Second view from back of canopy. You can also see my custom built CLF fixtures in this picture. They are getting some calcium buildup on them and I may have to paint them bright white soon.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice job on the splash guard for the LED lights. Have you noticed if the polycarbonate gets warm to the touch with the lights on all day?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Deeda said:


> Very nice job on the splash guard for the LED lights. Have you noticed if the polycarbonate gets warm to the touch with the lights on all day?


That was my concern. I have thought about doing the same thing as well.


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes it was also one of my concerns as well. The top of my lights get hot to the touch. Not so hot that I can't keep my hand on their but still pretty hot. I took a cooking thermometer set it on top of the light and the temp reads around 115 to 120 Deg F. So I did a little research as to the maximum working temperature of Polycarbonate is around 250 Deg F or 121 deg C (which is below the heat deflection temperature and melting temperature of polycarbonate). So I felt a little better that even if my the tops little 'clips' were to get to 120 deg F they would be fine. The bottom of my splash guard is only warm to touch I'm guess around 100 deg F. No warmer then my little one's forehead, yep he has a fever, and he is in transit to the doctors office as I type this up. I love being a DAD. 

Anyways back to the splash guard... I have no heat issues with using polycarbonate as the material for my splash guard. It is working fantastic. Plus it is really easy to slip on and off the light.

Here are some of the thermal Properties of Polycarbonate:
Melting temperature (Tm)	155 °C
Glass transition temperature(Tg)	147 °C
Heat deflection temperature - 10 kN (Vicat B)[citation needed]	145 °C
Heat deflection temperature - 0.45 MPa	140 °C
Heat deflection temperature - 1.8 MPa	128-138 °C
Maximum Temperature: *250°F* 121°C
Upper working temperature	115-130 °C


----------



## Fishyswas (Mar 14, 2013)

where do you get the poly carbonite?


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

REALLY nice covers. I have 2 x 36" ML DBL brights, proctected by glass. I like having the glass covers as they assist in keeping the humidity down, 
although if I didnt need I would opt for a cover like yours. You should consider building and selling them, it's a very attractive and useful after market product for ML's LEDs.

I'd like to supplement my LEDs with CFLs, do you have any pics of your CFL build?


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

Fishyswas said:


> where do you get the poly carbonite?


Menards and or home depot have polycarbonite sheets. You will need Weldon to join the pieces. That's harder to find but can be if you can find a plastics company near by.


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

theoryguru said:


> REALLY nice covers. I have 2 x 36" ML DBL brights, proctected by glass. I like having the glass covers as they assist in keeping the humidity down,
> although if I didnt need I would opt for a cover like yours. You should consider building and selling them, it's a very attractive and useful after market product for ML's LEDs.
> 
> I'd like to supplement my LEDs with CFLs, do you have any pics of your CFL build?


TheoryGuru,

Do you really think people would buy those light covers and if so what would you think people would pay for something like that? A 2'x4' sheet of polycarbonate is $60 dollars.

Since adding the LED's (supplemental to my CFLs) and doing daily water changes with my built in water changing system my plants have taken off.

Here are some pictures from my CLF build. These can also be found in my 200 gal tank build with a build on the following link: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=229423&start=240

I have had no issue with water getting on the open bulbs. My fish splash water on these daily and due to having outdoor water tight sockets none of them have shorted out due to moisture. Hope these help.


----------

